# Hycreek Bowhunters package



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I tried out the stealth series from Hycreek. Very nice stuff. I did add a Berber fleece jacket on day that the temp dropped below freezing.


----------



## grubwormer (Aug 3, 2007)

I as looking at his set myself and wondering if it was good quality or not.


----------

